# Nov. 5th-6th Glades Trip



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great trip. If ENP was that close to me I would be doing overnight trips all the time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That does look like a great trip!  Beautiful scenery for sure.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Great trip!!!! The glades is something i want to do next year.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice trip! Was down for a camping trip the same weekend, but we stayed at Flamingo.


----------

